# Artisan 70D plus



## abim

who is the manufacturer of this product? how can I contact them?


----------



## jaysclark

abim said:


> who is the manufacturer of this product? how can I contact them?


I don't think the manufacturer is still around. They are very old machines. If you post your problem on here, someone is bound to be able to help.


----------



## Entity

Actually, the Artisan 70D Plus are still being manufactured. The manufacturer is China Creation Group, link below, in China. This same model is also known as the Creative CG170 sold in Europe.
http://www.creationgroups.com/KM%20PARTS%20PIC/KM%20MC.htm

Where are you located? Depending on where you are, there should be a few retailers where you can purchase this KM model or ask for help. It is sold with a ribber and the metal stand as a package deal if you're thinking of buying one.

Once in awhile, you will find the Artisan 70D (its predecessor model) sold used.

Here's a few vendors:
http://store.dknits.com/pd-artisan-70d-plus-mid-gauge-knitting-machine.cfm
http://www.allbrands.com/products/573-artisan-70d-mid-gauge-7mm-double-bed-knitting-mach

By the way, China Creation Group is the same manufacturer that makes KM needles and sponge bars. The same parts that are now sold at current retailers.


----------



## Beetytwird

abim said:


> who is the manufacturer of this product? how can I contact them?


contact this [email protected] is very helpfull and knowledgable about these machines. I own one, had a small problem, missing part, he replaced it free and spent several days by email with me to get it fixed. Not sure who actually makes the Artisan, I know it is assembled in China. I have 2, love them both. One is a standard guage, GE 63-45.


----------



## euvid

Mike is the importer and it is a relatively new machine. I think it is the only double bed machine being made today. The ribber is permanently attached. It is like the Passap machines. You manipulate by hand the stitches but the carriage does many things.


----------



## jaysclark

Entity said:


> Actually, the Artisan 70D Plus are still being manufactured. The manufacturer is China Creation Group, link below, in China. This same model is also known as the Creative CG170 sold in Europe.
> http://www.creationgroups.com/KM%20PARTS%20PIC/KM%20MC.htm
> 
> Where are you located? Depending on where you are, there should be a few retailers where you can purchase this KM model or ask for help. It is sold with a ribber and the metal stand as a package deal if you're thinking of buying one.
> 
> Once in awhile, you will find the Artisan 70D (its predecessor model) sold used.
> 
> Here's a few vendors:
> http://store.dknits.com/pd-artisan-70d-plus-mid-gauge-knitting-machine.cfm
> http://www.allbrands.com/products/573-artisan-70d-mid-gauge-7mm-double-bed-knitting-mach
> 
> By the way, China Creation Group is the same manufacturer that makes KM needles and sponge bars. The same parts that are now sold at current retailers.


You learn something new everyday!! I had never heard of it so thought it was a very old one, not a very new one.

Thanks for the info


----------



## KateWood

Is the Artisan 70d & 70d plus a nicely built, sturdy machines?


----------



## Entity

KateWood said:


> Is the Artisan 70d & 70d plus a nicely built, sturdy machines?


Sorry Kate, I still haven't set up mine yet. I've heard good about it but not as good as a Japanese made KM.

I recently found out about the existence of the Brother kh-110 which is a mid-gauge metal bed KM. If I knew it existed, I would have bypassed the Artisan 70D. The Brother kh110 is a rare one to find and I really should give the 70D a chance. Well,... whenever I have time to get to it. :mrgreen:


----------



## Beetytwird

yes.


----------



## KateWood

How much is the 70D? I've seen them on ebay for over $400.
I have this nice Studio set available;
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-197719-1.html
scroll down to see the pictures...


----------



## Beetytwird

KateWood said:


> How much is the 70D? I've seen them on ebay for over $400.
> I have this nice Studio set available;
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-197719-1.html
> scroll down to see the pictures...[/quote
> 
> Mine was $795. Purchased it from AllBrands.com. The were having a free shipping sale. It was brand new in the box from the factory. Both my Artisans came new, even though they had to be cleaned, lots of dirt in the packing. Assembled in China, so they do get dirty in shipping. I just had to clean it good before using. I like both of them, very sturdy, made double bed with a stand so you get two beds for the price of one. Check them out on the web. I think you will like it.


----------



## KateWood

$800 is a nice price for a new double bed machine. How much for a garment pattern device and a garter bar for it? 
What are your favorite publications for patterns?


----------



## Beetytwird

KateWood said:


> $800 is a nice price for a new double bed machine. How much for a garment pattern device and a garter bar for it?
> What are your favorite publications for patterns?


There are none that I know of for this machine. It is a manual machine. No garter bar. You could try to make one for it, youtube has a video of how a lady made her own. I made one for my Passap Vario, work pretty good! go to AllBrands.com or Distinctive Knits, read the information about the machine. I think you will like it. As for patterns, I make my own, don't do that much clothing on it. I like to make afghans, small blankets, that kind of thing. Only person I will do a sweater or clothing for is me or maybe my sister. Too many issues in the past with sizing and fit, even after measuring , folks don't understand sometimes that a written pattern is a quide, if person is not available the whole time knitting to fit, it will not be "perfect"! So I don't do clothes! Lots of machine knit magazines with patterns out there. Good luck, happy shopping, knitting.


----------



## Entity

KateWood said:


> $800 is a nice price for a new double bed machine. How much for a garment pattern device and a garter bar for it?
> What are your favorite publications for patterns?


The needles pitch for the Artisan 70 & Plus is 7mm which is the same as the Brother mid-gauge KMs. Thus, you can use any patterns and books that are made for the Brother or any other 7mm gauge KM. I'm collecting quite a few pattern books for my Artisan 70D but have yet to use them. Also, any accessories for the 7mm KMs can be used.

As for the garter bar, Kris Krafter makes it for the 7mm gauge KMs. It's in my plan to buy a set.
http://www.kriskrafter.com/gabarsehe.html

There's also a Knit Radar to use for the Artisan 70D too.


----------



## Weegie

I have an Artisan also...but it's the 245. Comes with a ribber but the ribber is a normal one...detachable.


----------



## Rebecky

New to this forum and thinking about getting a KM. Have had several before without much success but ready to try again. I want a mid-gauge leaning toward the LK-150 or the Artisan 70D plus. People seem to like or hate the 70D. A Silver Reed SK860 was recommended to me, but they are so pricing. 

So, I would love to hear what you love and hate about the 70D. DK Knits says the new shipment is much improved. 

Becky


----------



## Rebecky

Meant to say they are so pricey.....


----------



## Daeanarah

I wish I had a Silver Reed-Studio SK860 but only one on sale on ebay but they want $1500 plus shipping, way out of my pricing.
However, I am also looking for a mid-gauge knitting machine an found out that I can get the SK160 and then find the electronic carriage. I sure wish they made a punch card version. 

I have several brother machines.


----------



## pbickel

I have a new 70D+ also, gotten through Mike Becker as the distributor. I recently bough a Brother bulky machine. It is also very nice, but it has a plastic/nylon runner that slides over a metal track. The 70D+ is [much] easier tp glide back and forth.

Contact [email protected]


----------

